# bully pit seems WAY too small...what do you think?



## luelf21 (May 24, 2009)

Our 7 month old american bulldog/pitbull mix seems very very small for her age.

Like I said, she is 7 months old and she only weighs 24 lbs. She is recovering from demodectic mange which I know is due to a weak immune system, but 24 lbs still just seems really small for this type of breed at this age. She is very healthy and recovering very well from the mange. She eats ALOT of food, and we feed her blue buffalo wilderness.

Does anyone else think that this is small for being 7 mo. old?

thanks


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

HArd to tell without pictures. It depends on her frame if she's underweight or not. 

According to the breed standard (from CFA) 

American Pit Bull Terrier
*Other Names: *American Pit Bull, Pit Bull Terrier 
*Height:* (Approx.) 17-23 In. 
*Weight:* (Approx.) 45-90 Lbs. 

Most females will be on the smaller, lighter side so she may well be fine for her age.


----------



## luelf21 (May 24, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> HArd to tell without pictures. It depends on her frame if she's underweight or not.
> 
> According to the breed standard (from CFA)
> 
> ...


In this picture she is next to a 75 lbs pitbull/american bulldog mix (which is the same breed she is.)









Again, next to the same dog:









dog on left is the 75 lbs bullypit, middle is the suspected underweight pup, left is a 45 lbs pitubll beagle mix.









also, I see you posted breed standards for a pit bull. She is an American bulldog/pitbull mix, not 100% pitbull, so thats why I'm thinking she should be a bit bigger than she is.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, that dog is certainly a mix of some sort. Looks like part hound (maybe beagle??) or something.

Thing is, with a mix, you just don't know what the size will be. Handsome dog, though.


----------



## luelf21 (May 24, 2009)

the dog of question is the puppy, not the other beagle/pitbull mix. the puppy is definately an american bulldog/pitbull mix. The mother and father are both known..(mother is pitbull, father is am bulldog)


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Her weight doesn't look bad for her frame. She may just be small.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks like a healthy dog to me.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

The puppy's head doesn't look like that of an AmBull/pit mix, she looks more houndish or small terrier (as in Jack Russell) to me as well. The fact is she's a pup and the other two appear to be adults, so it's apples to oranges. As far as her size/wieght ratio she looks healthy to me, maybe a smidge on the light size, but good none the less. 

She's very cute by the way.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That dog undoubtedly has something other than Bully breeds in it, which would explain why she's built so much smaller. She looks healthy, though.


----------

